# V Hull Build



## ky_madman (Mar 24, 2008)

Well,
I've started the rebuild of my 14ft. 73' Starcraft V-Hull. This boat hadn't been moved in 4-5 years and was in desperate need of a make-over. Here's a few photos of what's been done so far. This site has been the inspiration for this build. Since this build started, I bought a bigger bass boat for Lake and big river fishing, so this will be used, mostly, in a electric-only reservoir. I'll rebuild & keep the 20hp Chrysler...just in case. Thanks for all of the input from the members here  

This is what I started with


----------



## ky_madman (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's a few more photos








Here's the shell, cleaned out ready to start. You can see the 20hp Chrysler on the transom.




This is my 15 yr. old son applying the duplicolor bedliner.


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice Start! Looks much better with out all the stuff in it!


----------



## ky_madman (Mar 24, 2008)

few more photos
Checking New Seat Fit




Used Aluminum Angle iron for the supports




Front Decking




Front Deck after primer, awaiting Carpet




Trolling Motor Mount - Bottom




Trolling Motor Mount - Top




Fresh Paint





Once it starts to all come together, I'll take more detailed photos. I'll also take some outside of the paint, once the weather improves.


----------



## GatorTom (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks great. I decked a 16' Starcraft that looks a lot like yours last year.

Here's the share-a-project that I did on my rebuild.

https://www.shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,345,00.html


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 24, 2008)

Great work Ky Madman and GatorTom! 8)


----------



## ky_madman (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Waterwings. I'm using the same carpet as you.
Great Job Gator! It funny how similar our builds are shaping up to be. I ran pvc for wiring too, and used the seats to brace the decks. Very nice boat you've got there!


----------



## ky_madman (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Waterwings. I'm using the same carpet as you.
Great Job Gator! It funny how similar our builds are shaping up to be. I ran pvc for wiring too, and used the seats to brace the decks. Very nice boat you've got there!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 24, 2008)

Can't hardly beat the price of that Lowe's marine carpet, and it's not bad stuff either.


----------



## ky_madman (Apr 21, 2008)

Been kind of slow lately, but I have a question. I'm putting in a cooler-type livewell. How do I run the drain? Can I "T" it in to the bilge pump hose? Any and all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## GatorTom (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a pumpout drain in the bottom of my livewell and an overflow drain towards the top that are T'd together with a one way valve for the overflow. Mine's towards the front and I didn't want to run hose all the way to my bilge pump outlet. So I ran another outlet out of the side above the waterline.


----------



## ky_madman (May 6, 2008)

Thannks for the info. I'm getting ready to add some new photos of the build-up.


----------



## ky_madman (May 6, 2008)

Although I'm not done with the build, it was time to put it on the water...That means time to go fishing! 

From This





To This =D> 




















My oldest son's first fish of the year. The bite was slow, I guess because of a cold front, but still a good day on the water.


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2008)

Good day fishing! =D> 

How did the boat do the first day out with what you have done so far?


----------



## ky_madman (May 6, 2008)

It did great! Hopefully I can give it another test ride this evening....If I can get my lawn mower going and cut some grass. Guess I should have been working more on the lawn mower and less on the boat. But a man has to have his priorities in line.....when the fish are biting and turkeys are gobbling, cutting grass can wait.


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2008)

Nice gobbler! :beer:


----------



## Mossy535 (May 6, 2008)

ky_madman said:


> But a man has to have his priorities in line.....when the fish are biting and turkeys are gobbling, cutting grass can wait.



Amen to that! (As you can tell by all the weeds in my yard when this photo was taken!)


----------



## ky_madman (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Jim. Nice bird Mossy!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 6, 2008)

Boy has this project thread gone to the birds! :lol:


----------



## Pinball (May 13, 2008)

Weeds...What weeds? Looked like my yard just before I went fishing!


----------



## oldboat88 (Feb 15, 2009)

Love the pics of the build, just fixen to start my rebuild of my 69 starcraft/14ft and looking for ideas for front deck. Yor pics are givig me some great info. Betwen you and Gator tom i may have it figured it out. still would love any info,sug, pics, advice anything would help.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Feb 15, 2009)

oldboat88 said:


> Love the pics of the build, just fixen to start my rebuild of my 69 starcraft/14ft and looking for ideas for front deck. Yor pics are givig me some great info. Betwen you and Gator tom i may have it figured it out. still would love any info,sug, pics, advice anything would help.



Welcome to the forum!! :WELCOME: 

You will find lots of ideas in this thread: Click Here


----------



## Dennis1022 (Feb 27, 2009)

The On & Off panel, I had just bought one for my boat! How did you wire it? I have a semi v also and I want to use 1 or 2 depth finders and trolling motor, and what gauge of wire? What did you do about the stern area didn't see anything about that area? Your boat looks real nice now, better then it was at the beginning!
Dennis


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 27, 2009)

boats lookin good and nice gobbler. i cant wait for season to start here


----------

